# Super Team Carbon wheels. Anyone have experience??



## Semtorq

Hello all. I have been checking out a carbon set from China called Super Team. They can be found on eBay and alibaba. Does anyone here have any experience ordering them? Anyone have a set? I weigh 200lbs and they say the max limit is something like 220lbs. Would this be an issue? I believe they are 20/24 spoked. They run about $350-450 shipped. I think they look great but don't know a lot about them at this point. Thanks for any help!


----------



## cxwrench

Cheap chinese wheels. Join date. Post count. eBay and Ali. If you buy them I get dibs on all your bike stuff not destroyed in the fiery crash when your wheels fail.


----------



## Semtorq

Yes, well that was helpful. Thank you, cxwrench.


----------



## tvad

Spend more money and get a name brand or custom built wheel set with parts of known quality and the correct spoke count for your weight (rear wheel no less than 28 spokes and front wheel no less than 24 spokes).


----------



## cxwrench

Semtorq said:


> Yes, well that was helpful. Thank you, cxwrench.


Maybe if you'd bothered to do a little research on this forum and discovered what experienced members have found regarding cheap chinese wheels you would have received a different reply. My advice is exactly the same as @tvad: buy quality name brand wheels that have US distribution and support. They're designded, engineered, and tested by people that actually care about your life, not just your $$$. If you can't afford that either take your chances w/ unknown quality or buy some nice alloy wheels from one of the reputable builders that are recommended on this site all the time. 

I still have dibs on your stuff.


----------



## hfc

*Buy Team America and win!*

Embed fale


https://youtu.be/U8XrE0FSQv4


----------



## Semtorq

Thank you for the info!


----------



## FeltF75rider

Check out the sticky's on Ebay and Chinese carbon 2.0 and 3.0. Lot of good info and those wheels may have been mentioned.


----------



## Semtorq

FeltF75rider said:


> Check out the sticky's on Ebay and Chinese carbon 2.0 and 3.0. Lot of good info and those wheels may have been mentioned.


Thank you!


----------



## Oldbikah

It's been a while. What did you end up getting?


----------



## Semtorq

Oldbikah said:


> It's been a while. What did you end up getting?


Hello. I got a set of Easton metal wheels. I figured the carbon was not a good thing from the guys I was looking at gettingbthem from. I'm quite fine now on these wheels. Thanks for asking again after all this time!


----------



## Oldbikah

:thumbsup:


----------



## frostbite36

Reviving this thread...for your entertainment!!

I am buying a set of Superteam all carbon 24mm profile clincher climbing/light wheels with the carbon R36 Hubs from "PrincessBike123" on ebay. 

My normal weight is 195LBS with my triathlon racing weight around 180-185 @ 5ft 10in. My road bike size is 54-56cm. I am a very serious rider/racer and ultra distance racer. I normally identify as a triathlete, but have raced invitational ultra distance (multi-day) cycling solo events.
These are NOT for my Time Trial (TT) bike.

LINK:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202171713694

This vendor appears to have a good rating (99.7%) and customer service from their online reviews.

They are going on my Litespeed Ultimate with dura ace/FSA build as my hill climbing rig to replace a set of Spinergy XAero Lite aluminum PBO rims. The Spinergy aluminum PBO spoke wheels have been great, but after 10s of thousands of miles on them and being a little heavy going up...it is time.

I mostly use this bike for epic-long (5-6000ft vertical), steep hill road climbs in the Sierras...Onion Valley, Sherman Pass, Horshoe Meadows Road, Mt Charleston (Las Vegas), etc...and regular hills training. 

I'm going to risk life, limb, and my wallet for you guys, so stay tuned!!

Feel free to post recent experiences with Superteam products....especially the 24mm.

I'd say experiences from 2 years ago may not be a true reflection of present situation with this company, but I certainly don't control this page.

Let the games begin.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notvintage

Semtorq said:


> Yes, well that was helpful. Thank you, cxwrench.


He can be cranky, but he's correct. You'd have to be crazy as hell to trust a set of bo-bo Chinese wheels of zero testing pedigree and zero liability when something happens. Get a nice set of American made aluminum wheels for a little more.


----------



## frostbite36

Well, the wheels finally arrived...the day before a hilly cycling leg of Rage Triathlon in Las Vegas. I had wanted to run them some miles before the event, but I just said screw it and tossed them on. Stayed up later than planned the night before the race to get them installed. 

I ended up running Michelin Pro4 Tires, a dura ace 11-23 cassette, and some titanium Airborne scewers I had laying around. Didn't weigh them, but they are light by feel.

Ended up coming off the bike leg in 1st in my age group. I felt like they rode well on the hilly and windy course. I had one downhill clocked at 42 MPH in windy conditions and they felt stable. Pretty much didn't touch the brakes except coming into transition, so no long or hard braking tests yet.

The rear wheel had a spoke loosen a hair causing a very small untrue condition which I fixed on Monday at home before a fun ride with the wife. I'll let y'all know if this continues to be a problem. Also tossed on a 11-28 cassette for longer hill climbs.

My take away...they felt stiff anf light in climbing and descending in the Sprint Tri. Still paranoid about braking/heated conditions on hard sustained downhills, so I'll ease into those. The loose spoke condition will be closely monitored. 

Now I'll move into a longer term test phase will longer hill climbs. 









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Thank you, Mr. Spambot for your update. I'm expecting an absolutely GLOWING review, with a hyperlink so that we can buy some through you within a week..........


----------



## jesse101

owned superteam carbon wheels for well over 2K miles! love mine...they never "exploded" never "fell apart" stayed more tru than the over priced wheels that came with my bikes. 

Whats funny is that i see these comments on how these reputable "manufactures" do all this R&D testing...but little that they know, these wheels are manufactured at very similar, or the very same manufacturing facilities LOL! none of these wheels are made in the USA (very few are) all will say "made in china" or "made in Taiwan" 

the R&D... they slap these wheels on some paid riders bike, wheel breaks, they send back to china and have them fixed/ (up spoke count, different hubs/spokes). They also at times add their own hubs and spokes..which by the way you can have them "up" the spoke count if necessary, or even suggest a hub you want..or just build yourself. Carbon wheels are generally more stiff than their aluminum counterparts, so i rarely have to tru my carbon wheels. 

The bike manufacturing business is most of the time, marked up 400%! Specialized, Yeti, Cannondale, Easton...you name it, its made in China. Their design specifications, i.e. bike frames, wheel sets are what's exclusive with these over seas manufactures...however they aren't held to U.S. Patents, so this is why you will see certain carbon bike frames for sale on eBay from china, and of course, carbon wheels. 

This isn't rocket science, and to have a fictitious belief "named" brand wheels are worth the extra 1500 dollars..sorry, but you are full of ****. Take that carbon wheel, replace the hub, and even the spokes, be the same exact wheel set, you will still be 1000 less and use that money for a Di2 groupset LOL

Bikes are grossly marked up, most by 400% at times. The amount it costs for these components/fames/wheels to get made at these over seas facilities is less than what we pay on EBAY! they purchase in bulk, slap their own stickers, paint..and design the bikes/wheels to their own specs. they turn said bikes on the showroom floor and sell them for 10 grand...meanwhile "actual" cost is less than a grand. Us as the consumer believes the sale price of said bikes is actual, when in fact it's not.


----------



## cxwrench

jesse101 said:


> owned superteam carbon wheels for well over 2K miles! love mine...they never "exploded" never "fell apart" stayed more tru than the over priced wheels that came with my bikes.
> 
> Whats funny is that i see these comments on how these reputable "manufactures" do all this R&D testing...but little that they know, these wheels are manufactured at very similar, or the very same manufacturing facilities LOL! none of these wheels are made in the USA (very few are) all will say "made in china" or "made in Taiwan"
> 
> the R&D... they slap these wheels on some paid riders bike, wheel breaks, they send back to china and have them fixed. They also at times add their own hubs and spokes..which by the way you can have them "up" the spoke count if necessary. Carbon wheels are generally more stiff than their aluminum counterparts, so i rarely have to tru my carbon wheels.
> 
> The bike manufacturing business is most of the time, marked up 400%! Specialized, Yeti, Easton...you name it, its made in China. Their design specifications, i.e. bike frames, wheel sets are what's exclusive with these over seas manufactures...however they aren't help to U.S. Patents, so this is why you will see certain carbon bike frames for sale on eBay from china, and of course, carbon wheels.
> 
> This isn't rocket science, and to have a fictitious belief "named" brand wheels are worth the extra 1500 dollars..sorry, but you are full of ****. Take that carbon wheel, replace the hub, and even the spokes, you will still be 1000 less and use that money for a Di2 groupset LOL
> 
> Bikes are grossly marked up, most by 400% at times. The amount it costs for these components/fames/wheels to get made at these over seas facilities is less than what we pay on EBAY! they purchase in bulk, slap their own stickers, paint..and design the bikes/wheels to their own specs. they turn said bikes on the showroom floor and sell them for 10 grand...meanwhile "actual" cost is less than a grand. Us as the consumer believes the sale price of said bikes is actual, when in fact it's not.


You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. You're wrong on nearly every point.


----------



## jesse101

[HR][/HR]


cxwrench said:


> You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. You're wrong on nearly every point.



Yea ok....i guess i am not supposed to provide my great experience with these wheels? i guess i am supposed to drink the koolaid and lie? for who?? lol

Oh and the "made in china" or "made in taiwan" just magically appear on the same wheels and frames they just dropped 1500-5K for??? do you really think they manufacture the named brand wheels here in the USA??? very FEW actually do...MOST do not!

and the R&D is a joke, im sorry, not worth a 400% markup! especially when they are sourcing their product from china and taiwan. But i guess its ok to keep lying to the masses so we can dump money into what income? 

bike parts and bike manufacturers is a bigger scam than the auto business. There are no "safety standards" to where ANY company has to build their (bike, wheels, parts) specifications to...in the auto business there is...

so to come on a public forum and spew BS on how a wheel that is built in the same country/manufacturing facility as most other wheels, will automatically fail and "explode" because they didn't t slap an Easton sticker on the side...is complete BS.

:thumbsup:


----------



## frostbite36

You Sir, have no idea what you're talking about in reference to me. I bought a pair out of my own funds and am riding & racing them. I'm not associated, paid or assisted by ANY manufacturer. I don't sell any bike parts. I call it as I ride it. If they shatter and I crash, you'll hear it too. 

I've also broken a pair of the Ritchie WCS race wheels in the past, so brand does not guarantee anything. BTW, they didn't come running with a new pair or stroke my head and whisper calming words during my Furnace-508 ultra distance race when they did fail. We slapped on my spares and I kept pedding for another 18 hours of the non-stop 46 hilly hours it took me to finish that year...508 miles and 29K feet climbed in a non-stop effort. I just might know a thing or two from EXPERIENCE. 

I started my 13 week countdown to Ironman Switzerland, occurring July...week-1 of my training plan started this week. Though I'll race my Ridley Dean Time Trial (TT) bike at that event with different wheels, I'll be doing the bulk of my training rides on these wheels and the Litespeed pictured. About 2/3s of the way through my training, I'll exclusively start using the TT bike. Lots of hill climbing miles at Mt Charleston and Lake Mead are in store during this time for my new "junk carbon" Super Team wheels. 


I did knock out a hilly 48 mile/3 hour long ride this week and the wheels performed fine. They seem stiffer than my old Spinergy PBO Xaero Lite wheels in that they seem to transmit every little bump compared with the same tire pressures. 

Something else I forgot to mention, they are a slightly wider rim profile from my old wheels too, which goes with recent race wheels trends. My older 7800 Dura ace brakes barely opened wide enough to accommodate the profile!


Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## frostbite36

Wheels update time....

I've rode two long rides with the 24mm Superteam wheels with carbon hubs since my last post. I've done a number of shorter rides, including interval sets/rides, but I'll concentrate on the longer rides in my report.

Week-2 of 13 of my Ironman training called for a moderate hilly easy effort 3.5 Hour ride...which ended up at 52 miles and 1600 feet climbed.

https://strava.app.link/gWAVroeNOW

Again, after 52 miles, some of the non-drive side spokes on the rear wheel came loose and caused an untrue condition, which I needed to fix on the road with my multi-tool. 

When I got home, I trued the wheels yet again on the stand, but this time used a bit of locktight blue on the affected spokes. I've had to do this before on problem spokes on other wheelsets...with success. Let's see how it works this time?

Week-3 Had me going out for 4 hours easy effort, but a bit hillier with 2900 feet climbed.

https://strava.app.link/tlmtIf6NOW

This time, the wheels performed admirably and stayed perfectly true...finally.

So far, no other issues. They are stopping well on descents with no signs of cracks or abnormal wear on the braking surfaces. 

I'm going to move them over to a new to me carbon bike I just picked up...a 52cm Masi Evolutione with all dura ace and carbon parts. Curious how this combo will work? This is an exceedingly light bike and hopefully be a good climbing combination. 










Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## terbennett

I know four people that have Super Team wheels and none of them have had any issues... not even truing issues. In fact, two of them race and train on their wheels and they are holding up better than my Mavic Cosmic Pro SLs, which are my Sunday ride/race day wheels. Then again, I have Mavics, which isn't saying much.


----------



## cxwrench

jesse101 said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> 
> Yea ok....i guess i am not supposed to provide my great experience with these wheels? i guess i am supposed to drink the koolaid and lie? for who?? lol
> 
> Oh and the "made in china" or "made in taiwan" just magically appear on the same wheels and frames they just dropped 1500-5K for??? do you really think they manufacture the named brand wheels here in the USA??? very FEW actually do...MOST do not!
> 
> and the R&D is a joke, im sorry, not worth a 400% markup! especially when they are sourcing their product from china and taiwan. But i guess its ok to keep lying to the masses so we can dump money into what income?
> 
> bike parts and bike manufacturers is a bigger scam than the auto business. There are no "safety standards" to where ANY company has to build their (bike, wheels, parts) specifications to...in the auto business there is...
> 
> so to come on a public forum and spew BS on how a wheel that is built in the same country/manufacturing facility as most other wheels, will automatically fail and "explode" because they didn't t slap an Easton sticker on the side...is complete BS.
> 
> :thumbsup:


You still have no clue and I don't expect you'll be getting one any time soon. To say that 'name brand' wheels aren't worth any more than cheap Chinese wheels because they're made in the same country is the height of ignorance. I won't waste my time going any further than that.


----------



## Lombard

jesse101 said:


> Carbon wheels are generally more stiff than their aluminum counterparts, so i rarely have to tru my carbon wheels.


This is poppycock. Carbon _rims_ are indeed stiffer than aluminum _rims_. However, stiff rims do not make for a stiffer wheelset, nor do they make for a wheelset that doesn't need to be re-trued as often. In fact, if you read the article below, you will see that a stiffer rim can paradoxically cause the wheel to flex more than a less stiff rim:

https://www.slowtwitch.com/Tech/Debunking_Wheel_Stiffness_3449.html 

I'm not even going to touch the rest of the BS in your posts. CXWrench has addressed them quite well already.


----------



## Lombard

frostbite36 said:


> Wheels update time....
> 
> I've rode two long rides with the 24mm Superteam wheels with carbon hubs since my last post. I've done a number of shorter rides, including interval sets/rides, but I'll concentrate on the longer rides in my report.
> 
> Week-2 of 13 of my Ironman training called for a moderate hilly easy effort 3.5 Hour ride...which ended up at 52 miles and 1600 feet climbed.
> 
> Again, after 52 miles, some of the non-drive side spokes on the rear wheel came loose and caused an untrue condition, which I needed to fix on the road with my multi-tool.
> 
> When I got home, I trued the wheels yet again on the stand, but this time used a bit of locktight blue on the affected spokes. I've had to do this before on problem spokes on other wheelsets...with success. Let's see how it works this time?
> 
> This time, the wheels performed admirably and stayed perfectly true...finally.


If wheels are coming out of true, it is probably because they weren't stress relieved properly when they were built. That's not hard to believe. Loctite? No, stress relieve the wheels properly like they didn't do in the factory.

Also, let us all know how these wheels hold up after 5K+ miles or so. My guess is they won't.


----------



## frostbite36

Knocked out a hilly 70 miler the other day along with numerous shorter rides...still riding along with no reportable issues. 

I've started using my TT bike with 808 aero wheels, so haven't been doing longer stuff on the Super Team 24mm carnon wheels lately.

You can basically stress-relieve your wheels riding them and re-tension/re-true after some miles and essentially do the same thing.

I know high-end builders like Mavic use a computer controlled stress relief machine and spoke stress gauges to re-tension their wheels at the factory after that process. If their wheels don't tension up evenly after the process, they reject them from service. 

I'm pretty sure Super Team doesn't do that whole stress-relieving process...but not 100% sure of that, though!

I'm using the carbon hubs and wonder if I'd gotten the DT Swiss option hubs, if things might have built differently? The hub/rim offset could also be a factor here with loosening spokes and hub design could influence that too.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench

You might want to lower that front derailleur at some point.


----------



## frostbite36

cxwrench said:


> You might want to lower that front derailleur at some point.


If you're talking about my litespeed, unfortunately it's as low as it can go in its welded-lug mount. Good eye, though. I really need to be careful when I shift down so as not to drop the chain. 

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard

frostbite36 said:


> You can basically stress-relieve your wheels riding them and re-tension/re-true after some miles and essentially do the same thing.


You can do this, yes. But why not just do the job right the first time? Just stress relieve them when you build them and never have to touch them again.


----------



## cxwrench

frostbite36 said:


> You can basically stress-relieve your wheels riding them and re-tension/re-true after some miles and essentially do the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Or you can do it the correct way.


----------



## Lombard

cxwrench said:


> Or you can do it the correct way.


Exactly. My take is that any new wheel instructions that state that you should have them re-trued after 100-200 miles tell me one thing - the wheel builder is LAZY. Even good machine built wheels are stress relieved. I have owned a few Shimano factory wheels and never had to re-true any of them.

Edit: And anybody who uses Loctite to keep wheels true has no idea what they are doing. PROPER and EVEN tension and PROPER STRESS RELIEVING keeps wheels true.


----------



## cxwrench

Lombard said:


> Exactly. My take is that any new wheel instructions that state that you should have them re-trued after 100-200 miles tell me one thing - the wheel builder is LAZY. Even good machine built wheels are stress relieved. I have owned a few Shimano factory wheels and never had to re-true any of them.


Exactly. The wheel is not finished if the builder is telling the buyer he needs to stress relieve it by riding.


----------



## frostbite36

cxwrench said:


> Or you can do it the correct way.


Oh, true that...I'm not making any excuses for Super Team wheels or any shortcuts they may or may not take. I have been having troubles with the spokes coming loose, as I have reported. Otherwise, they have been good so far. It's complete conjecture as to what they do at their factory. 

I have a 5.5 hour mountains ride scheduled tomorrow. Will let you know how they survive.

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench

frostbite36 said:


> Oh, true that...I'm not making any excuses for Super Team wheels or any shortcuts they may or may not take. I have been having troubles with the spokes coming loose, as I have reported. Otherwise, they have been good so far. It's complete conjecture as to what they do at their factory.
> 
> I have a 5.5 hour mountains ride scheduled tomorrow. Will let you know how they survive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


So basically they're trying to self destruct...but other than that...


----------



## Lombard

frostbite36 said:


> Oh, true that...I'm not making any excuses for Super Team wheels or any shortcuts they may or may not take. I have been having troubles with the spokes coming loose, as I have reported. Otherwise, they have been good so far. It's complete conjecture as to what they do at their factory.
> 
> I have a 5.5 hour mountains ride scheduled tomorrow. Will let you know how they survive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


A 5.5 hour mountain ride on wheels that were never stress relieved? Good luck with that. Also, if spokes continue to come loose, chances are the builder trued the wheel, but didn't equalize the spoke tensions. If spoke tensions are unequal, the wheel will not hold up. It also sounds like there wasn't sufficient tension to begin with.


----------



## frostbite36

Ended up doing 85 miles today with only 3600 feet climbing. It was kinda hot today topping out at 100 degrees by the end of the ride, so I was going kinda slowish. They stayed true and didn't self destruct. 

I'm still trying to figure out why you guys appear to have an axe to grind with me reporting my experience. I'm just riding them and trying to trash the wheels to see if they'll survive. Not everyone has the ability to true and retention their wheels like I do, so that alone could be a deal breaker. For me, it hasn't been the end of the world considering the LOW cost of purchase for some junk training wheels. 

If all y'all want to do is troll, I get it. If you think you're doing some public service by steering others away from inexpensive wheels for safety reasons, I get that too. If you have specific and unbiased feedback or experience on these wheels or this company, I'm sure others could benefit, but I'm not really expecting that either. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard

That's interesting that you bought a pair of cheap wheels "trying to trash them to see if they'll survive". 

The fact that you know how to true and tension is a good thing. Stress relieving is pretty easy to do too, but get a pair of heavy leather work gloves.

What can I say? If they work for your purpose, so be it. But I have my doubts about these standing up to a lot of miles. I hope I'm wrong for your sake. Just because they didn't assplode on this ride doesn't mean they will last you 10K miles. Numerous red flags remain.

Nobody is trolling you. The trolls left this thread back in April. CXWrench can seem rough at times, but he's very knowledgible and has seen a lot in the bike world.


----------



## cxwrench

Troll? You've got to be pretty confused if you think I'm trolling. I'm sure you're talking about someone else, right?


----------



## frostbite36

We're good! I'm not sure these wheels won't make 10K miles or 100 miles, but we'll see. That's the beauty of actually testing them rather than guessing on performance/longetivity based of our concept of Chinese-made. 

When I went online before I picked these up, I was very disappointed in little first hand experience sharing about these wheels. There were lots and lots of folks poo pooing with no specific first hand knowledge, one or two guys who returned a set which the supplier replaced, and one guy who blew a bunch of $$ trying to fix a set at a bike shop. The guy who was trying to re-band/fix them via a bike shop appeared to spend twice as much as the original purchase price...which doesn't make any sense either! You gotta question his judgement as well. 

As a general rule, when people have real and repeating issues (exploding wheels, etc.), the first thing they do after getting out of the ER, is go online and flame and complain. What I didn't find was reams of people doing that with specific complaints about this wheelset again and again. They (Superteam) certainly have sold hundreds if not thousands of sets. Where are the people with negative first hand knowledge, in the cemetary? 

BTW, this 24mm set are also super light weight and I am NOT super light weight, so their life span is questionable anyway, right? I'm probably pushing the envelope with my "fat" butt as it is @ 188LBS as of the end of this last ride.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## noided

Some comments here suggesting to only buy "American quality wheels, not Chinese crap" made me laugh. Do you know where these big-brand products are really made? In Taiwan and China. lol

I get the point that it's better to stick to products with manufacturer's warranty, tho.


----------



## Lombard

noided said:


> Some comments here suggesting to only buy "American quality wheels, not Chinese crap" made me laugh. Do you know where these big-brand products are really made? In Taiwan and China. lol
> 
> I get the point that it's better to stick to products with manufacturer's warranty, tho.


If you read through the thread carefully, you will see that your statement is very misleading. To rehash what was said before, there is a difference between buying a reputable brand product with production in Taiwan and China and buying a cheap knock-off brand product. The reputable brand has spent $$$ on testing and R&D - that's one reason they are more expensive. They will also come with a warranty.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## noided

Lombard said:


> The reputable brand has spent $$$ on testing and R&D - that's one reason they are more expensive. They will also come with a warranty.
> 
> You get what you pay for.



Wrong. A brand is just a brand. It's a painted logo. Unless the company takes full lresponsibility for what's being produced, i.e not outcoursing to lower tier.

The wheels on a 3000$ Specialized are the exact same level of crap you'll get on eBay. Why? Because the same Chinese factory that does their "reputable brands" is likely the same doing these BS brands. So unless you're some yuppie who's got 10,000$ to burn on a weekend bike, the brand is NOT what matters the most... at least not in 2021.

Proof: you'll get B-Twin/Triban bikes made in India at 1/2 to 1/3 the price of a same quality of reputable brand, all in Sora or 105.

The "reputable brands" these days are rackets to profit on people who know nothing about biking and don't know the value of their money. The prices over-inflated 5x (literally) over the years due to gimmicks like S-Works and trendy new designs that break standards, making things worse for both bike shops and regular cyclists.

This is what the "reputable brands" have been doing.


----------



## Lombard

noided said:


> Wrong. A brand is just a brand. It's a painted logo. Unless the company takes full lresponsibility for what's being produced, i.e not outcoursing to lower tier.
> 
> The wheels on a 3000$ Specialized are the exact same level of crap you'll get on eBay. Why? Because the same Chinese factory that does their "reputable brands" is likely the same doing these BS brands. So unless you're some yuppie who's got 10,000$ to burn on a weekend bike, the brand is NOT what matters the most... at least not in 2021.
> 
> Proof: you'll get B-Twin/Triban bikes made in India at 1/2 to 1/3 the price of a same quality of reputable brand, all in Sora or 105.
> 
> The "reputable brands" these days are rackets to profit on people who know nothing about biking and don't know the value of their money. The prices over-inflated 5x (literally) over the years due to gimmicks like S-Works and trendy new designs that break standards, making things worse for both bike shops and regular cyclists.
> 
> This is what the "reputable brands" have been doing.


OMG, only 3 posts and you're spewing BS. Do you have a source to back up what you are saying or is this just your best guess?


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

To jump in on very old tread, I have a pair of SUPERTEAM 50mm wheels from 2015. I have ridden thousands of miles on them with no tragedies, a couple of tweaks here and there adjusting a loose spoke, but an easy fix. Braking power is outstanding and almost as good as my Racing Aluminum Fulcrum hoops.

I have received so many compliments on them, I couldn't even counts on my hands and toes combined. They have treated me well over the years. 

.... may be I have been lucky, maybe I got a great pair of wheels, I'm 5'6" weighing in about 130lbs and I run about 70psi on both wheels.

Below are some quick pics with my winter fenders...


----------



## john16v

*OP, hope is ok with you, I didn't want to start a new post* 

Well I found this discussion posts while searching for the Superteam wheels. 

I guess I'm the unlucky one here with the ST wheels. After purchasing the wheels and rode it for about 100 miles (less than a month and not very hard on them at all, I'm 5-7 weight 145 lbs) the freehub already need replacing. The wheel is making this terrible loud clicking noise whenever I'm sprinting or going up a steep hill. 

As for the warranty, ST is sending me a new freehub (I hope this will solve the problem) but is going to take 15-20 days (from China) to get here. 

I will keep you guys posted but ,so far I'm not too happy with the wheels.


----------



## john16v

ROAD&DIRT said:


> To jump in on very old tread, I have a pair of SUPERTEAM 50mm wheels from 2015. I have ridden thousands of miles on them with no tragedies, a couple of tweaks here and there adjusting a loose spoke, but an easy fix. Braking power is outstanding and almost as good as my Racing Aluminum Fulcrum hoops.
> 
> I have received so many compliments on them, I couldn't even counts on my hands and toes combined. They have treated me well over the years.
> 
> .... may be I have been lucky, maybe I got a great pair of wheels, I'm 5'6" weighing in about 130lbs and I run about 70psi on both wheels.


The ST looks really nice on your bike! Glad yours turn out fine.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

Thxs john16v...
FWIW, I also service my free hub and bearings at least once a year by taking everything apart. Cleaning all the parts and grease it all back up with “white lighting” in addition to regular inspection of the wheel for any irregularities.


----------



## aclinjury

john16v said:


> *OP, hope is ok with you, I didn't want to start a new post*
> 
> Well I found this discussion posts while searching for the Superteam wheels.
> 
> I guess I'm the unlucky one here with the ST wheels. After purchasing the wheels and rode it for about 100 miles (less than a month and not very hard on them at all, I'm 5-7 weight 145 lbs) the freehub already need replacing. The wheel is making this terrible loud clicking noise whenever I'm sprinting or going up a steep hill.
> 
> As for the warranty, ST is sending me a new freehub (I hope this will solve the problem) but is going to take 15-20 days (from China) to get here.
> 
> I will keep you guys posted but ,so far I'm not too happy with the wheels.


ugh before swapping freehub, you might want to take the old freehub out and relube everything inside, including the endcaps. Yep, dried out endcaps can cause this metalic "pinging" sound you hear.


----------



## Jonesy999

Been reading these posts with interest - I'm after a view on ST but coming at it from slightly different perspective.
I'm a casual rider, fair weather if you like, do between 1000 -1500 miles per year on modest priced bike (c£2k) - clearly everyone posting in this thread are much more serious riders than me so I get the piece around buying branded for reliability etc. I'd like to put some 50/60mm carbon wheels on my bike, purely to make it look better but price of branded names v value of my bike just doesn't justify the spend. So, given my cycling habits, would ST wheels be a good purchase?


----------



## Lombard

Jonesy999 said:


> Been reading these posts with interest - I'm after a view on ST but coming at it from slightly different perspective.
> I'm a casual rider, fair weather if you like, do between 1000 -1500 miles per year on modest priced bike (c£2k) - clearly everyone posting in this thread are much more serious riders than me so I get the piece around buying branded for reliability etc. I'd like to put some 50/60mm carbon wheels on my bike, purely to make it look better but price of branded names v value of my bike just doesn't justify the spend. So, given my cycling habits, would ST wheels be a good purchase?


No.


----------



## Jonesy999

Lombard said:


> No.


...because? Unlikely I'll be putting them under the level of stress that others in this thread will be. I would have thought these wheels have a place somewhere in the market.


----------



## Lombard

Jonesy999 said:


> ...because? Unlikely I'll be putting them under the level of stress that others in this thread will be. I would have thought these wheels have a place somewhere in the market.


What do you hope to achieve with these wheels? Is it entirely for looks and nothing else?


----------



## Jonesy999

Lombard said:


> What do you hope to achieve with these wheels? Is it entirely for looks and nothing else?


Bit of both. Got to be better than what’s on the bike already and yeah, they’ll look good. Isn’t that how life works sometimes - we buy with the eye.


----------



## Lombard

Jonesy999 said:


> Bit of both. Got to be better than what’s on the bike already and yeah, they’ll look good. Isn’t that how life works sometimes - we buy with the eye.


As they say, sex sells. But don't expect to toast fellow riders up hills that they left you in the dust on before. The engine is still the fastest component on your bike.


----------



## Rick's Bike

terbennett said:


> I know four people that have Super Team wheels and none of them have had any issues... not even truing issues. In fact, two of them race and train on their wheels and they are holding up better than my Mavic Cosmic Pro SLs, which are my Sunday ride/race day wheels. Then again, I have Mavics, which isn't saying much.


I purchased a set of Superteam 3K 50mm carbon wheels with R13 hubs from superteambike on eBay in December 2021. These wheels had a 2 year warranty (worthless.) They lasted 2 months when in February 2022 the rear hub would no longer freewheel in reverse, instead locking up. I have an expensive bike so I'm careful and this was no fault of my own. The hub was also noisy from Day 1. The front hub also sounded strange from Day 1. I contacted eBay after Superteambike wouldn't respond to my several messages to them through eBay. It appears that there was nothing eBay could do for me to remedy my issue. I couldn't even leave negative feedback since this was past the 30 day threshold. So much for their Buyer Protection Guarantee!? eBay instructed me to contact superteambike to honor their warranty which is what I tried doing many times prior to contacting eBay. After a lengthy chat eBay they stated superteambike would be reported and investigated as a bad vendor. Nothing has been done to remedy issues on my end though. Essentially I purchased a set of wheels for almost $400 that lasted 2 months. Superteam wheels is a bad product... made worse by a shister company who won't honor their own 2 year warranty... and even made worse by eBay's current rules & regs. Superteam and their wheels are $h*#! BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## Rick's Bike

frostbite36 said:


> Wheels update time....
> 
> I've rode two long rides with the 24mm Superteam wheels with carbon hubs since my last post. I've done a number of shorter rides, including interval sets/rides, but I'll concentrate on the longer rides in my report.
> 
> Week-2 of 13 of my Ironman training called for a moderate hilly easy effort 3.5 Hour ride...which ended up at 52 miles and 1600 feet climbed.
> 
> https://strava.app.link/gWAVroeNOW
> 
> Again, after 52 miles, some of the non-drive side spokes on the rear wheel came loose and caused an untrue condition, which I needed to fix on the road with my multi-tool.
> 
> When I got home, I trued the wheels yet again on the stand, but this time used a bit of locktight blue on the affected spokes. I've had to do this before on problem spokes on other wheelsets...with success. Let's see how it works this time?
> 
> Week-3 Had me going out for 4 hours easy effort, but a bit hillier with 2900 feet climbed.
> 
> https://strava.app.link/tlmtIf6NOW
> 
> This time, the wheels performed admirably and stayed perfectly true...finally.
> 
> So far, no other issues. They are stopping well on descents with no signs of cracks or abnormal wear on the braking surfaces.
> 
> I'm going to move them over to a new to me carbon bike I just picked up...a 52cm Masi Evolutione with all dura ace and carbon parts. Curious how this combo will work? This is an exceedingly light bike and hopefully be a good climbing combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick's Bike

I purchased a set of Superteam 3K 50mm carbon wheels with R13 hubs from superteambike on eBay in December 2021. These wheels had a 2 year warranty (worthless.) They lasted 2 months when in February 2022 the rear hub would no longer freewheel in reverse, instead locking up. I have an expensive bike so I'm careful and this was no fault of my own. The hub was also noisy from Day 1. The front hub also sounded strange from Day 1. I contacted eBay after Superteambike wouldn't respond to my several messages to them through eBay. It appears that there was nothing eBay could do for me to remedy my issue. I couldn't even leave negative feedback since this was past the 30 day threshold. So much for their Buyer Protection Guarantee!? eBay instructed me to contact superteambike to honor their warranty which is what I tried doing many times prior to contacting eBay. After a lengthy chat eBay they stated superteambike would be reported and investigated as a bad vendor. Nothing has been done to remedy issues on my end though. Essentially I purchased a set of wheels for almost $400 that lasted 2 months. Superteam wheels is a bad product... made worse by a shister company who won't honor their own 2 year warranty... and even made worse by eBay's current rules & regs. Superteam and their wheels are $h*#! BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## Lombard

Rick's Bike said:


> I purchased a set of Superteam 3K 50mm carbon wheels with R13 hubs from superteambike on eBay in December 2021. These wheels had a 2 year warranty (worthless.) They lasted 2 months when in February 2022 the rear hub would no longer freewheel in reverse, instead locking up. I have an expensive bike so I'm careful and this was no fault of my own. The hub was also noisy from Day 1. The front hub also sounded strange from Day 1. I contacted eBay after Superteambike wouldn't respond to my several messages to them through eBay. It appears that there was nothing eBay could do for me to remedy my issue. I couldn't even leave negative feedback since this was past the 30 day threshold. So much for their Buyer Protection Guarantee!? eBay instructed me to contact superteambike to honor their warranty which is what I tried doing many times prior to contacting eBay. After a lengthy chat eBay they stated superteambike would be reported and investigated as a bad vendor. Nothing has been done to remedy issues on my end though. Essentially I purchased a set of wheels for almost $400 that lasted 2 months. Superteam wheels is a bad product... made worse by a shister company who won't honor their own 2 year warranty... and even made worse by eBay's current rules & regs. Superteam and their wheels are $h*#! BUYER BEWARE!


You paid only $400 for carbon wheels? You got cheap [email protected] What do you expect? Good carbon wheels will cost at least $1,000. As the saying goes, buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## Rick's Bike

Semtorq said:


> Hello all. I have been checking out a carbon set from China called Super Team. They can be found on eBay and alibaba. Does anyone here have any experience ordering them? Anyone have a set? I weigh 200lbs and they say the max limit is something like 220lbs. Would this be an issue? I believe they are 20/24 spoked. They run about $350-450 shipped. I think they look great but don't know a lot about them at this point. Thanks for any help!


I purchased a set of Superteam 3K 50mm carbon wheels with R13 hubs from superteambike on eBay in December 2021. These wheels had a 2 year warranty (worthless.) They lasted 2 months when in February 2022 the rear hub would no longer freewheel in reverse, instead locking up. I have an expensive bike so I'm careful and this was no fault of my own. The hub was also noisy from Day 1. The front hub also sounded strange from Day 1. I contacted eBay after Superteambike wouldn't respond to my several messages to them through eBay. It appears that there was nothing eBay could do for me to remedy my issue. I couldn't even leave negative feedback since this was past the 30 day threshold. So much for their Buyer Protection Guarantee!? eBay instructed me to contact superteambike to honor their warranty which is what I tried doing many times prior to contacting eBay. After a lengthy chat eBay they stated superteambike would be reported and investigated as a bad vendor. Nothing has been done to remedy issues on my end though. Essentially I purchased a set of wheels for almost $400 that lasted 2 months. Superteam wheels is a bad product... made worse by a shister company who won't honor their own 2 year warranty... and even made worse by eBay's current rules & regs. Superteam and their wheels are $h*#! BUYER BEWARE!


----------



## Lombard

Rick's Bike said:


> I purchased a set of Superteam 3K 50mm carbon wheels with R13 hubs from superteambike on eBay in December 2021. These wheels had a 2 year warranty (worthless.) They lasted 2 months when in February 2022 the rear hub would no longer freewheel in reverse, instead locking up. I have an expensive bike so I'm careful and this was no fault of my own. The hub was also noisy from Day 1. The front hub also sounded strange from Day 1. I contacted eBay after Superteambike wouldn't respond to my several messages to them through eBay. It appears that there was nothing eBay could do for me to remedy my issue. I couldn't even leave negative feedback since this was past the 30 day threshold. So much for their Buyer Protection Guarantee!? eBay instructed me to contact superteambike to honor their warranty which is what I tried doing many times prior to contacting eBay. After a lengthy chat eBay they stated superteambike would be reported and investigated as a bad vendor. Nothing has been done to remedy issues on my end though. Essentially I purchased a set of wheels for almost $400 that lasted 2 months. Superteam wheels is a bad product... made worse by a shister company who won't honor their own 2 year warranty... and even made worse by eBay's current rules & regs. Superteam and their wheels are $h*#! BUYER BEWARE!


Why did you post the exact same thing 3 times? We know you got rooked on an inferior product. Lick your wounds and move on.


----------



## tlg

Rick's Bike said:


> It appears that there was nothing eBay could do for me to remedy my issue. I couldn't even leave negative feedback since this was past the 30 day threshold. So much for their Buyer Protection Guarantee!?


That is not covered by their Buyer Protection Guarantee.
You should read and understand it before complaining about it.



> eBay instructed me to contact superteambike to honor their warranty which is what I tried doing many times prior to contacting eBay.


That is correct. ebay doesn't handle warranties. They did nothing wrong here.
Prior to purchasing, you should have researched how the warranty worked with the company should you need to use it.
superteambike is based in China. How did you file a warranty claim with them?



Lombard said:


> Good carbon wheels will cost at least $1,000.


That's not true. You can get very good carbon wheels under $1000.
Contrary to the mythology of $3000 wheel marketing, they're not that sophisticated anymore.

Hunt wheels are excellent. These are $900








HUNT 50 Carbon Wide Aero Wheelset


ULTIMATE RACE WHEELSET. ULTRA-WIDE CUTTING EDGE RIM DESIGN. SUPER-STIFF. WIND-CHEATING. SCARY-FAST 50 DEEP | 27 WIDE EXT | 19 WIDE INT | 1537G The Purpose These wheels are so aero, that we're free-wheeling in the pack whilst the others are pedalling. Going deep is obvious for aerodynamic...




us.huntbikewheels.com





Prime wheels are excellent. These are $500








Prime RR-50 V3 Carbon Clincher Wheelset | Chain Reaction


Prime RR-50 V3 Carbon Clincher Wheelset - Lowest Prices and FREE shipping available from The World's largest online bike store - Chain Reaction Cycles



www.chainreactioncycles.com







$400 does sound cheap though. I don't know anything about Superteam. But they've been around for a while. They have good reviews on Amazon.


https://www.amazon.com/Superteam-Carbon-Clincher-Wheelset-Transparent/dp/B01CJNDEQC/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2F0QKSTI3S4OQ&keywords=superteam%2Bbike&qid=1649504761&sprefix=superteambike%2B%2Caps%2C83&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## Lombard

tlg said:


> That is not covered by their Buyer Protection Guarantee.
> You should read and understand it before complaining about it.
> 
> That is correct. ebay doesn't handle warranties. They did nothing wrong here.


This is correct. The eBay buyer protection plan protects you in case a vendor does not provide the product, not a whole lot more.



tlg said:


> Prior to purchasing, you should have researched how the warranty worked with the company should you need to use it.
> superteambike is based in China. How did you file a warranty claim with them?


And this is precisely the problem with buying directly from a vendor in a foreign country. They may not be bound by the same laws regarding warranties. Granted there are some good reputable Chinese companies. The appliance maker Haier (GE branded appliances which they bought the rights to the name) which I would not hesitate to buy. Another one is Lenovo - my 9 year old laptop which I am using to type this post.


----------



## hitmanx3

Why do people need to take a side and argue it to death even if it's wrong. The issues is very simple. With brand names represented in US you get a better chance to get your warranty or to sue the shit out of them if their product hurts you. That is where the biggest mark up in price comes from lawyer fees, you take away lawsuits and you can easily half the price of the product. With direct Chinese companies good luck reaching their office for a lawsuit in Shenzhen. Other then that the product it self is made in the same factory by the same people. It's just because the Chinese are not afraid of lawsuits the chance of getting a faulty product is much higher. So if you want to save some money by buying directly from Chinese vendor you have to be smart about it. First all hub bearings should be opened up and lubed before you take ur first ride. I forgot the last time when I would open a brand new ball bearing and it would have any lube it all and when it does its barely there and very cheap quality lube, it won't fend off any water. Even sometimes with brand names. It's disgusting. A brand new nice quality ball bearing with ok steel, tons of electricity and materials and man hours would be used to make it and only because they skimp on half a gram of grease it will go in to a trash bin after the first water exposure. This is where brand name like shimano or sram would lead since their hubs are always greased with the right stuff and right amount. Second by paying 1/3 of the price you will have to bite the bullet in quality control. But as far as chances ur odds getting a descent product is better the Russian roulette. And if not you will have to deal with wasting your time and money bickering with some Chinese dude 10000 miles away. But again if out of 10 wheels you get one with issues, it's not that bad considering the price. So with some increased risks and a little bit elbow grease you can get a bargain.


----------



## Lombard

hitmanx3 said:


> Why do people need to take a side and argue it to death even if it's wrong.


Maybe you can tell us since you seem to have experience.


----------



## hitmanx3

There you go snarky response vs actually responding to the topic. I see people who bad mouth Chinese wheels without any logic nor real experience. Just because they believe. And others just attacking any opposing thought for the sake of opposition without adding any real experience or new information.


----------



## Lombard

hitmanx3 said:


> There you go snarky response vs actually responding to the topic. I see people who bad mouth Chinese wheels without any logic nor real experience. Just because they believe. And others just attacking any opposing thought for the sake of opposition without adding any real experience or new information.


As I said in post 62, there are good reputable Chinese companies that do legitimate business in the U.S. and around the world. Just because they are a foreign company does not make them exempt from liability lawsuits

However, there is a big difference between foreign companies that have a presence in the U.S. and fly by night foreign companies that don't have the R&D that reputable companies do, not to mention will be unreachable when you have a problem.

As far as my "snarky response", you come in here and your very first sentence in your very post is "Why do people need to take a side and argue it to death even if it's wrong". Who did you say is snarky again?


----------



## hitmanx3

Lombard said:


> As I said in post 62, there are good reputable Chinese companies that do legitimate business in the U.S. and around the world. Just because they are a foreign company does not make them exempt from liability lawsuits
> 
> However, there is a big difference between foreign companies that have a presence in the U.S. and fly by night foreign companies that don't have the R&D that reputable companies do, not to mention will be unreachable when you have a problem.
> 
> As far as my "snarky response", you come in here and your very first sentence in your very post is "Why do people need to take a side and argue it to death even if it's wrong". Who did you say is snarky again?


It's not snarky it's observation after I read the whole post. That a lot of people here just cast opinion without any additional usefull information. 
And yes there are reputable Chinese companies here in US and their wheels cost starts at 1300 dollars. At such price a 500 dollar wheel is still a bargain. And it is good we have a choice of getting same wheel for 500 1300 or 3000 thousand dollar. But as I said from my experience you have to be more of your own qc inspector for a price off 500 vs 1300 dollars. And not whine that ur hub squeaks after the first rain. Get a wrench and fix it.


----------



## Lombard

hitmanx3 said:


> It's not snarky it's observation after I read the whole post. That a lot of people here just cast opinion without any additional usefull information.
> And yes there are reputable Chinese companies here in US and their wheels cost starts at 1300 dollars. At such price a 500 dollar wheel is still a bargain. And it is good we have a choice of getting same wheel for 500 1300 or 3000 thousand dollar. But as I said from my experience you have to be more of your own qc inspector for a price off 500 vs 1300 dollars. And not whine that ur hub squeaks after the first rain. Get a wrench and fix it.


A cheap carbon rim that delaminates is not a bargain at any price - not even $500. Can't fix that with a wrench and good lube, can you? Even if it's given to me for free, I have to pay to dispose of it if the company won't back their product.

Yes, you have a choice. You can pay your bargain price and take your chances. You may get lucky, but maybe not.


----------



## Sweaty Shivers

You can't come on here and expect to have your dollar for dollar savings bear any meaning. _Usefull_ meaning or, useful meaning. It's your opinion, which has little to no influence upon other's comparative purchasing and decision making processes.
Do you need to be the smartest person in the room at all times? If so - explain to all of us the idiosyncrasies about Chinese Manufacturing done under contract vs. Chinese Manufacturing done with expansion effort into China. 
Anything else will be your Pennies on someone else's Dollars.


----------



## tlg

hitmanx3 said:


> Why do people need to take a side and argue it to death....


 🤣 

Yet you to took a side and argued it to death. 
So, tell us why you needed to?


----------

